# Help on hireling for the Bicester   ?



## MILLGREENLADY (7 February 2013)

looking to hire a horse to go out with the bicester on 2nd march. I live in norfolk so un sure of who to use for a good hireling any suggestions ?


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 February 2013)

Karen Bamford (think I've got the correct name?) does some lovely hirelings, quite often mentioned in Horse and Hound. The secretary will have a contact number, as assume you have spoken to them about coming out anyway?


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (7 February 2013)

Yes i have she hasnt got anything left, its at my boyfriends house and his uncles are masters but i was going to ring the sec just to make sure its ok. thanks


----------



## Posie (8 February 2013)

Pm me and ill reply when I'm on a computer for you!


----------



## turkana (8 February 2013)

Try Waverley Equestrian Centre, they do hirelings & go out with the Bicester, they've got a website.


----------



## Aesculus (8 February 2013)

In Baily's we have details for The Hon Mrs D G A Jack who supplies hirelings with the Bicester


----------



## CharlesMax (15 February 2013)

Try John north. His details are on the kimblewrick hunt website. He's based in Oxfordshire.


----------



## Hunters (16 February 2013)

Do check for insurance when using hirelings. I've heard some are unscupulous - you have been warned !!!


----------



## Sherston (17 February 2013)

....and do check that they are still hunting by then. I heard that they may be packing up early this season, possibly already?


----------



## Posie (17 February 2013)

I must admit I've heard rumors too that the Bicester are finished for the season? Not sure how true that is?


----------



## turkana (18 February 2013)

The Bicester are finishing early this year, due to the wet ground, their last day is 23rd Feb.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (18 February 2013)

As above they are finishing early this season due to the wet ground and to help support their farmers who have all been very genourous this year letting us on their land (this applies to all hunts farmers!!). But not finished quite yet as some pepole have heard, I'm out with them on Friday as its my bday on sat!


----------

